# Does any other company except Cobra make .22lr derringers?



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 3/2/21 9:22 PM CST

Bond's dealers push .45 and .410 large frame derringers and NAA minimag single action revolvers but none around here carry slim frame derringer hideout back up two shot .22lr derringers.

The 22 or 23 year old Cobra I have has about 300 rounds that I have put through it in the 16 years since I bought it used from a shop for $100 and first made ttwo dead fires and after unloading it , I noticed hairline fractures in the breach area, so I retired it and scrapped it.

Now I can't find a .22lr derringer to carry as a T shirt pocket close quarter back up.

Anyone know of a decent manufacturer that still offers a quality .22lr derringer in the $300 to $400 range?


----------



## 406127 (Feb 23, 2021)

Shrek said:


> Posted 3/2/21 9:22 PM CST
> 
> Bond's dealers push .45 and .410 large frame derringers and NAA minimag single action revolvers but none around here carry slim frame derringer hideout back up two shot .22lr derringers.
> 
> ...


Sig Sauer makes a really nice little one but not a derringer. I had one in my hands not long ago. Look 'em up


----------



## 406127 (Feb 23, 2021)

starrynights said:


> Sig Sauer makes a really nice little one but not a derringer. I had one in my hands not long ago. Look 'em up


I can tell you that the FBI uses them


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Not 2-shot, but I often pocket carry a tiny NAA .22 LR in a little leather holster (in addition to a real gun).

I've shot it a few times (mostly killing snakes with rat shot). 

Reloading the cylinder is not easy. And accuracy is not it's strong suit.

NAA-22LR-BBO


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

not a deringer but small the PT22 tip barrel Taurus or the Beretta bobcat it was basically a copy of the Beretta bobcat.

the SR22 is also a handy little auto although once you start getting into this size a 380 lcp starts looking good 

I have big hands xxl glove so I don't really do little guns , I run a pinky extension on the Glock 19 cause it is kinda short


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

here is an interesting look at the deringers 22lr 

as he points our with reliable 9mm and 38 pocket pistols the deringers day is just sort of over 





here is one in 9mm this is about the most available deringer currently at a reasonable price


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

View attachment 94343


I have a Colt derringer .22 short. Tucked away and forgot all about it.
Thanks.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 3/3/21 8:08 PM CST


GCP,
As you i have big hands that don't like small semi autos since I got my palm stuck in the slide of Titan .25 after cleaning it about 30 years ago and had to ask a neighbor to help get me loose of it. LOL

I liked my cheap Cobra Arms .22lr as it fit nicely in my shirt pocket as a driving back up in case I needed a couple close range hollow points and couldn't get to my main pocket piece. 

Unfortunately although U.S. made , they were apparently Saturday night special class firearms and the manufacturer went defunct in 2020.

I bought it and used it as an armadillo popper and snake shot load pocket gun in addition to it's hide out insurance gun use.

I only had one time when I had to pull it when a drunk sleaze, not knowing I carried, threatened to draw his weapon on me in my vehicle if I didn't hand over my wallet in my bib pocket and instead of my wallet , I drew and cocked the little .22 from beside the wallet and stuck it between his jaw bones until a friend came up , disarmed him and got him out of my truck.

After finding the hairline cracks after the day of the dead fires while trying to shoot an armadillo, I melted it down into a blob with my acetylene torch to ensure it's days of a back up were done and potential future day as an non intentional hand held grenade will never come.

I hated scrapping it, but safety first and I guess I got my money's worth out of it and I can use my long barrel western style .22lr as a varmit and snake shooter.

Bond Arms while touting their center fire derringers does reference .22lr as an available caliber in a couple places on their web page, but with only about 30 employees , it's impossible to call and speak to a rep, so I figure to leave a message saying I am looking for a .22lr mode for low recoil of a palm frame and their company references them as a caliber option. request a catalog and leave my number so maybe they will call me back.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

there are a pile of the cobras on gunbroker Cobra Enterprises .22 For Sale – Buy Cobra Enterprises .22 at GunBroker.com.

if you liked it maybe just by a new one


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 3/4/21 10:50 PM CST

I looked at the ones available on Gunbroker but none of the gun shops in my area listed as transfer shops are willing to handle the transfer for me.

The guy who runs the shop where I bought it used said he stopped carrying them after he had 7 or 8 returned for dead firing and they all had signs of breach and frame cracks.

When i told him I had scrapped it after seeing the cracks after the two dead fires, he said they used a lower grade alloy but as many snakes and varmits I had used it on, I got my money's worth out of it .

He also said Bond does make a .22lr in stainless and he can order it for me new for around $400 or so.


----------

